# First inventory as the receiver questions



## Job Trotter (Aug 1, 2021)

This will be the first store inventory since I took over as the receiver.  What are my responsibilities as receiver?
I am assuming no deliveries on that day.   How do I handle vendor backstock?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 1, 2021)

This may have changed, but we always had precount sheets on the vendor backstock. Good luck with your first inventory.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Aug 1, 2021)

Please tell me your inventory is not this week or the next.  There are many things to oversee


----------



## RevLogRaven (Aug 1, 2021)

Search for Inventory on workbench and it should pop up a checklist of the different SBT product that should be counted.
-Make sure all of your vendor credits are processed. If you don't get them processed for some reason, make sure they are written up on a scan sheet.
-I make a scan sheet for my entire receiving desk area. I have all my recalls and misc problem items stored there, so I am able to make and entire set of scan sheets just for that area. I just tape off the area and label it.(This is how my SD/ETL told me to do it and it hasn't been an issue yet)
-create a scan sheet for each pallet space for my pop vendors (Coke,Pepsi,American Bottling)
-create a scan sheet for each shelf in my vendor hold area.
-Do your best to have your pop vendors sell down as much as possible before your inventory. It makes doing their scan sheet much easier.
-Mark off anything that isn't to be inventoried (ESIM bins, supplies) with sheets of paper that say 'DO NOT INVENTORY'
-Make sure any IRs you have are fully processed before inventory starts. Don't jump into any while inventory is in process. If a recall drops, touch base with your TL/ETL to make sure it gets counted correctly.

Overall, inventory isn't that difficult for receivers (at least it hasn't been for me). It can really come down to how on top of things your vendors are and the support you get from your ETL.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Aug 1, 2021)

Should be a whole bunch of stuff. Precount shhets, vendor wrangling, pallets of salvage to process, pallets of NOF to identify.. this past year I wasn't even scheduled.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Aug 1, 2021)

Find out from AP if American Greetings has to do inventory.  They are rotated by odd/even years.  I had a store can me a few months ago on the day of their inventory and apparently no one notified them. I'm pretty sure American Greetings receives the date of inventory from Target put something happened at store level.


----------

